# Germany before WW2 - Dozens of links with propaply hundreds photos



## Dr.Mabuse (Jun 6, 2009)

Some links have probably been posted somewhere else on the forum but I thought it wouldn'y hurt to post it anyway.

Oh, but first please do not discuss the destruction or why the cities were bombed. We all know and it has been discussed already. Just enjoy architecture 

Thank you.

A newly discovered collection of more than 3,000 aerial photographs of Germany before and during the allied bombing campaign of the second world war. The photographs, taken diagonally with special cameras from low-flying aircraft, offer detailed views of buildings. They concentrate on Germany's inner cities, which are shown in their full baroque and gothic splendour. 

All in all excatly 3235 negatives, but only about 200 hundreds are digitized and uploaded. Here they are.
http://www.uni-marburg.de/fb09/fotomarburg/bestaende/uebernahm/kieler2
The other 3000 are waited to be uploaded.

Polish Capital Warsaw http://www.bildindex.de/bilder/fm931417a.jpg
Königsberg (today Kalinigrad) http://www.bildindex.de/bilder/fm931829a.jpg
Mainz http://www.bildindex.de/bilder/fm932809a.jpg
Kassel http://www.bildindex.de/bilder/fm933530a.jpg
Frankfurt http://www.bildindex.de/bilder/fm932665a.jpg

In http://www.bildindex.de you can search for others areial photos, not only from germany but from france or belqium or italy.

More pictures of german cities within historic pics, include some inside buildings, eg Castle Wilhelmshöhe Kassel
http://www.hessenbild.de/neue_dateien/aktuell-seiten/f-historie-inh.php

15 choosen realcolor photos
http://www.welt.de/kultur/article1988885/So_schoen_und_farbig_war_Deutschland_frueher.html

Colone before ww2, includes some Streetviews
http://www.anicursor.com/colpicoldd.html
http://www.anicursor.com/colpicoldd2.html
http://www.anicursor.com/colpicoldd3.html


***EDIT*** A link to get to historic photos of COLOGNE from Unknown, before 1800 and from 1800 to 2000!!!

http://www.bilderbuch-koeln.de/Historisch

Hamburg
http://www.bildarchiv-hamburg.de/thumbs/musthumb3a.htm#Mes

5 or 6 pics from Stuttgart
http://www.dtp-internet.de/stuttgarthistory/

Lübeck
http://www.luebeck-im-bild.de/Willkommen/Ubersicht/Luftbilder/luftbilder.html

berlin 1935
http://www.flickr.com/photos/galapiafargo/sets/72157616976742994/with/3454983528/

stadtbild deutschland
http://www.stadtbild-deutschland.de/home.html

Stadtbild deutschland fraknkfurt virtuell
http://www.stadtbild-deutschland.de/rubriken/staedte_und_orte/10/index.html

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virtuelles_Altstadtmodell_Frankfurt_am_Main
altfrankfurt

Oldfrankfurt
http://www.altfrankfurt.com/Hauptwache1.htm

Colored black and white pictures germany about 1900
http://memory.loc.gov/cgi-bin/query...detr,bbcards,prok,nclc,fsa:0:./temp/~pp_zIXM:

Historic Maps
http://www.historic-maps.de/

Have fun and enjoy architecture from the past


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Very nice work indeed Dr.Mabuse. Try use the IMG code; first of all upload those photos in some host program, like photobucket or tinypic, then take each photo url and with IMG code post them here...
Examble:


























and etc


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

People are lazy!  You really should post the pictures directly in here. 
The Germany of the 19th century was so incredibly beautiful...*sighs*

Edit: With lazy I didn't mean you, but the people who won't move a finger to click on your links. XD


----------



## Elvenking (Jul 22, 2008)

Some of the pics are too big, it would be loong time to wait for this page to load.










Very nice though


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Amazing photo :cheers: must be more awesome photos like that, after all i visited few sites from the list above :cheers:


----------



## Matthias Offodile (Apr 16, 2005)

wonderful, do you have pics about Germany of the 1950-80´s? I have been looking for some on the net for a long time, but in vain!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Here in this thread is little impossible to have pics from 50-80's. Most of them are before WWII, at 30's and some photos around 40s perhaps...


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Great link collection Mr. Dr. :applause: kay:


----------



## Dr.Mabuse (Jun 6, 2009)




----------



## kingsway (Dec 15, 2009)

wow...this is a great thread.
I love those old buildings....they are awesomely beautiful.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## JValjean (Oct 15, 2009)

*Leipzig*

Market place








http://www.fotomarburg.de//bestaende/uebernahm/kieler2

New Guildhall


----------



## 1772 (Aug 18, 2009)

These pictures always makes me depressed. It was so beautiful back then!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

For once again awesome aerial photos of Germany before WW2


----------



## geoff189d (Jun 4, 2005)

I discovered Bildindex.de some years ago. Great for looking at old photos and art collections of several countries.


----------



## Dr.Mabuse (Jun 6, 2009)

geoff189d said:


> I discovered Bildindex.de some years ago. Great for looking at old photos and art collections of several countries.


True, but i miss United Kingdom there.

Stuttgart


----------



## rusgeren (Feb 1, 2009)

Germany was very beautiful and progressive. It's bad, that most of this intressting achritecture was destroyed while the WW2. I think Prussia, with Koengsberg as the capital, was one of the most beautiful regions of Germany. Look for some pics of this part of Pre-WW2 Germany! Everything got lost....


----------



## 1772 (Aug 18, 2009)

rusgeren said:


> Germany was very beautiful and progressive. It's bad, that most of this intressting achritecture was destroyed while the WW2. I think Prussia, with Koengsberg as the capital, was one of the most beautiful regions of Germany. Look for some pics of this part of Pre-WW2 Germany! Everything got lost....


No, it became progressive afterwards with all the ugly buildings. 
Back then it was conservative and harmonious.


----------



## Dr.Mabuse (Jun 6, 2009)

A link to get to historic photos of COLOGNE from Unknown, before 1800 from 1920 to 2000!

http://www.bilderbuch-koeln.de/Historisch

And i dont want to advertise, but this i an advertise. I hope i dont break any forumlaws, if so please make sure this is an exception!

If anyone mind 








http://www.amazon.de/Deutschland-fr...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1280564131&sr=8-1









http://www.amazon.de/sah-die-Welt-von-oben/dp/3813208508/ref=pd_sim_b_3


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Really interesting; thanks for the link Dr. Mabuse


----------



## Dr.Mabuse (Jun 6, 2009)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1198601&page=2









http://img195.imageshack.us/img195/5492/rf6mer20von20oben.jpg

:banana:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Beautiful and very nice photos (in the link); well done


----------



## Dr.Mabuse (Jun 6, 2009)

Time for an update!

Bochum








http://img37.imageshack.us/img37/7670/fm1174110a.jpg


----------



## LordiHard (Sep 23, 2011)

new


----------



## Dr.Mabuse (Jun 6, 2009)

LordiHard said:


> new


??


----------



## Dr.Mabuse (Jun 6, 2009)

I searched at bildindex for those photos of wiesbaden, because i wanted to see them again and i was suprised the got delted from bildindex. i watched for frankfurt am main and was suprised too.

i always wondered, why bildindex never had a onw category with thos sepcial photos. i searched a bit now and found a category in bilindex.de which presents only those special airpictures of german cities!

the whole contingent are about more than 3000 photos, while in this special category are only 1907 uploaded.

http://www.fotomarburg.de/bestaende/uebernahm/kieler

click "ZUM BESTAND"

Whatever, Frankfurt and Cologne and Wiesbaden aren't there yet, maybe there are going to be uploaded in the future, hopefully.


----------

